# Need Input on Fantom Cross Pro



## bradesp (Aug 16, 2009)

Is anyone here familiar with the Fantom Cross Pro, or better yet, has this model? If so, feedback is MUCH appreciated. 

http://www.bikesdirect.com/products/motobecane/fantom_cross_pro_IX.htm

I'm looking to buy my first road bike since childhood for fitness and cruising with my 17 year old son (10-30 mile runs). I'm stepping up from a Trek 830 I used for tooling around the neighborhood when the kids we're younger.

I'm struggling between a roadie and this Cross. The equipment on this Phantom is amazing for the price point. I also like the idea of switching up between light trails and road. Here's my question, if I end up doing very little trail work and riding exclusively on the road, will I regret buying the Phantom Cross over a true roadie? If so, what will I be giving up? For example, if I'm willing to invest in a second pair of road wheels / tires, would this bike give me a true Roadie experience and the versatility of switching back to light trails? If I leave the Phantom as is, will I suffer slower speed and distance due to the setup and/or tires? (I ask because I'm thinking of hooking up with some old farts like me for some recreational riding).

Thanks!

bradesp


----------



## TraderH (Nov 1, 2006)

HI,

I bought a 2008 Fantom Cross Pro about 18 months ago, and have been pleased with it. I got it with the intention of using it soley as a road bike, but wanted something with a bit more relaxed fit, rack attachments, and wider tire capcity than a road racer offers. I did ride it on some easy trails with the stock cross tires. After a few weeks, I switched to Gatorskin road tires and have put about 4000 road miles on it since.

The disadvantage of a cross bike versus a roadie is a couple pounds, canti instead of caliper brakes, and probably not as stable at high speeds due to higher bottom bracket and less aero build. Seems like the geometry of the FCP is not too different form a true roadie, though.

As far as using it as a trail bike, I probably would not recommend a cross bike for anything but dirt roads or real easy trails. The stock wheels are lightweight road racing wheels, and the gearing is steep for off-road use. Also, it is a pretty rough ride at times. I also have a Fantom 29er mountain bike that I really enjoy riding all over the place, and much prefer it for anything unpaved.

Changing wheelsets sounds good on the surface, but you would also have to buy another Ultegra cassette to go with the second set of wheels and tires - not cheap. Sometimes different wheelsets do not match exactly, so your derailleurs need tweaking. If the rims are different widths, then the brakes have to be adjusted.

If I could only choose one bike for both on and off road riding, I would go with a hardtail 29er mtb with XC or commuter tires. At higher pressures, the fat tires roll fine, and you can lower the pressure for off-road. You also have a wide 27-sp range of gears. Obviously, you are not as fast or efficient on the raod as a true roadie.

One other thing to note on the FCP, mine came with the std (not compact) bcd cranks. This means your smallest possible front ring is 39t - pretty big for casual road riders. I swapped my crankset out for a Rival compact with a 34t small ring. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## 20sMotoSpirit (May 27, 2007)

I had a similar problem. I sold all of my bikes before I got me LSL (full road bike) My MTB a few commuter bikes, etc.

Problem was after I had even built my S-works (All parts from the LSL) I wanted to ride on the dirt. So I started looking or an MTB - fortunate for me I realized that I the type of riding that I enjoyed was not full MTB riding. 

I purchased a single speed CX bike ( fantom Uno ) and have never felt the need to get another bike. Nice thing about the uno is that if you get 38c dirt and 32c street tires you have a commuter bike and an off road bike. Its not a full mountain setup so it is kinda limited. If I had thought more about the bike I would have gotten the Outcast 29er since I can also put CX tires on that.


----------



## Subaru_Nation555 (Aug 18, 2009)

I recently purchased a Phantom Cross CX because I wanted 90% of the performance of a road bike with the option of a gravel path or mud puddle once in a while. I just got back from my second ride with the bike and I am very pleased. Despite the tires (which I think I will be replacing soon since I ride mostly on the road) the bike felt fast but also confident over bumps and gravel shortcuts. For what you described (fitness and riding with your son) I don't think you will regret getting a cyclocross bike.


----------

